# Need Sweet Jalapeno Recipes



## jkath (Aug 18, 2008)

My jalapenos are growing like weeds! (what was I thinking when I planted 6 seeds, assuming they'd give me a little tiny crop??? )

I have a lot of recipes for them, but am looking for more sweet recipes.
I printed out pepperman's one with apples, and found another sweet one on the web that's a spicy cranberry sauce: Cranberry Sauce with Jalapeno Peppers - Allrecipes

(Other hot peppers I've got growing are Habanero, Tabasco & one that I cannot remember, but a tiny taste leaves a burn for an hour )


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2008)

I know you've probably thought of this but what about a pepper jelly?


----------



## KissTC (Aug 18, 2008)

I have 4 jalapenos and I find that is more than enough...Mind you I live on my own.

You might already do these (I know these aren't sweets but it might be of help anyway).

First and simplest...Leave the fruits on one or two bushes. That is don't pick them until they turn red. They will turn red. All jalapenos turn red when fully ripe. That gives you both green and red, which gives more depth to your recipes.

Try this...Freeze them. Then thaw them. Then slice them. Then into a jar and cover with vinegar (or you can use a milder pickle mix). This freezing / thaw method is something I came up with, which makes the jalapenos "pizza ready" in two days!...Then you could take a large jar of home grown and made jalapenos to your local pizza place and swap for cash or pizza!

Most people that use large amounts of any chilli, usally grow their own. Those that buy usually only get a small amount. So your local fruit/vege grocer does not need a truck load! You could take a large bag or two to your local and go 50/50 on the cash...

Or try this...First crush them, not a lot just enough to break the skin. Put them into a large plastic bottle until full. Cover with vinegar and leave. After about 3 to 4 weeks they are ready. Remove from bottle and blend. Then strain to remove the seeds and other lumpy bits. Pour into a large pot and bring to a very gentle simmer. Add a small amount of salt to taste. Simmer for 15 minutes at least or until it's reduced to a sauce consistency. When ready bottle using your old Tabasco bottles etc.


----------



## college_cook (Aug 18, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I know you've probably thought of this but what about a pepper jelly?



That's where I was going to go- a cook I knew brought in some absolutely killer habanero jelly (killer like good, tasty- not like its so hot it'll kill you).

Another way to go would be to smoke them and make yourself come chipotles.


----------



## jkath (Aug 19, 2008)

elfie, I want to make the jelly....but I've never done it, so I'm a bit nervous...

KissTC - *wow! Great info!!! Thank you very, very much!!!*

college - chipotles - hadn't thought of that!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 19, 2008)

Jkath

I grow habs and jalapenos every year and have had some great crops but this year all of my peppers are croaking!  I've harvested mybe a dozen jalepenos and the habs aren't even coming out yet.  

So I envy you.

I make jelly with the habs and just freeze my leftover jalepenos.  The jelly couldn't be easier or more popular.  I could sell it if I wanted to.

Pepperfool will give you more recipes than you know what to do with: http://www.pepperfool.com/recipe_home.html


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 19, 2008)

I know what you mean jkath.....I'm having the same problem. I freeze the ones I can't use right away. I have a vaccum sealer and love it.

As for a sweet recipe.......what about making a Jalapeno Sweet Cornbread or adding bits of the jalapeno to orange marmalade and use it as a glaze for chicken or pork. There are lots of varieties of jams, jellies, etc... that you can add jalapeno to and then us them as glazes.


----------



## jkath (Aug 19, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> adding bits of the jalapeno to orange marmalade and use it as a glaze for chicken or pork.



OH!!
I never thought of that and it sounds PERFECT!!!

Jenny - can't wait to see that site - thank you very very much!!


----------



## jkath (Aug 19, 2008)

WOWEE!!! Just looked at ALL the pepper jams - I cannot WAIT to try it!
I'm thinking I'll be attempting it sometime next week, once the boys are back in school.
Thanks again Jennyema!


----------



## KissTC (Aug 19, 2008)

Your welcome...

I just thought I should mention...The jalepenos take a long time to fully ripen and turn red. Mine take about a year (11 to 14 months). Thats from planting seed to growing bush to red fruit, about a year.

Very important...Proctect the plants from frost during winter. Any frost even small amounts will kill the plant. Then you will only have green. It is very, very rare for fruit to turn red if picked green or left on a frost killed plant.


----------



## sattie (Aug 20, 2008)

These are great ideas.  Sorry jkath that I don't have anything to offer.  I have a jalapeno plant but all my jalapenos are teenie-tiny.  Tons of them, but so small that cutiing them in half make what you and I would call a slice of jalapeno.  

So not sure what to do with my crop, but love reading the tips here on this thread!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 20, 2008)

I always wanted to make apple-pepper jelly. I love that stuff! 
I planted 8 plants jkath..... thinking I wouldn't get much with my short season.
Holy moly I peeked yesterday...... Peter Piper could Pick 6 pecks of pickled peppers in about a month!


----------



## jkath (Aug 20, 2008)

I had no idea they'd do so well, suzi!
Sattie, one of my plants has teeny ones too - I can't remember what it's name is, but they are so cute.

Kiss - no need to worry about frost here - we never get the good weather!! Only so cal heat. 

My super peppers (those are the super hot ones) are so pretty on the plant - they started turning red over a month ago, but it keeps making green ones too, so there's lot of color. I'm letting those red ones dry (some on the plant and some on a string inside) so I can grind them up for spice.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 20, 2008)

So have you made anything with a sweet twist yet? If so, what?


----------

